# First Time With Chainsaw Mill



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

I have two ash logs so I thought I would try using a chainsaw mill to saw them into lumber. I was concerned that the Poulan Wild Thing saw would not be up to the task but it did and did not skip a beat. The mill is not perfectly square so I have been altering directions for each cut otherwise easy to use.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey!!!!!! Not bad at all. Whatever it takes to get it done. Looks nice. 
What's your plans for the boards you cut?


----------



## EWerner (Oct 14, 2010)

I have never used Ash before and I see that the grain is courser then red oak. So I will probably build a book case first and then if that turns out looking good I will make some music stands.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

hows the chain on that saw working out?


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

When I first bought my Logosol M7 I tried it out with my Wild Thing on a 10" elm log. It worked okay for that one log, but I have since bought a Stihl 660 Mag which works even better for milling. Gary


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

I have the same mill and I sue it with my Stihl MS260 Pro. It works alright but I usually work with mesquite which is like iron and it puts a whoopin on me. I get straight, beautiful boards though. 

I need a chain made for ripping but with a 16" bar, they are impossible to find. I might see if I can just get a bigger bar at some point but I honestly haven't been milling recently, given over more to turning and cutting blanks out rough and trimming them on the bandsaw.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm not trying to tell you anything you already know, but Bailey's can make up any size loop you need.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/choosing-ripping-chain-46222/


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

yea baileys is a good place to look. thats where im goin to get mine if i cant get a band mill.


----------

